# Impersonal and confidential



## impersonalandconfidential (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know what I'm doing here.  Up until 8 months ago I had a successful career making plenty of money.  I spent most of my time in my office or in airports and I put on about 40 lbs.  Now I'm a full time student again, broke, thinner and much happier.

I have never really thought that I would want to write, but I really enjoy it.  Periodically, an idea will surface and I roll it around in my head for a few days and then let it go.  I would like to start exploring some of those ideas and see where they lead.  I will gratefully receive any wisdom that any of you care to share.

Doyle


----------



## Noirllyn (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.  I hope you enjoy yourself here--but not too much, might make you put on some of the weight again.  My wisdom is to do a bit of cardio while you're waiting for replies to your posts.  

I'm looking forward to seeing you around the threads.

Welcome again.


----------



## Modest Me (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome, buddy.


----------



## TJ Cruse (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Doyle, you came to the right place. Welcome.

TJ


----------



## Ungood (Apr 19, 2008)

Why Hello...

:twisted:* Fresh Meat *:twisted:


Seriously, welcome to the forums.

Ungood


----------



## Nickie (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Doyle!


Nickie


----------



## rumpole40k (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums.


----------



## impersonalandconfidential (Apr 20, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you all for the warm welcome.  I have perused a few of the links and I'm glad to see that there are so many of you that are generously offering encouragement to those of us that are just getting started.  I plan to spend some time reading old posts and trying to get my bearings.  If anyone knows of a great posting that shouldn't be missed, please feel free to contact me.  There is a tremendous amount of information and I will do my best to sift through it, but I don't want to miss anything.

Doyle


----------



## Foxee (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, Doyle,

Welcome to the forums. I have two main pieces of advice:
1. Don't let anything or anyone on the internet make or break your day or your creativity.
2. A crit group friend pointed me to a free online writing course when I was at right about the same stage in my writing as you currently are. I keep meaning to put the link in Writer's Resources as it was really helpful to me. (And, no, I am not affiliated with it in any way. It simply is helpful in getting your fiction legs under you.)

I'll go post that now that I'm thinking of it. Welcome!

~Foxee

EDIT: Ok, I just posted it in Writer's Resources.


----------



## Sam (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Doyle. 

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Doyle and welcome to WF


----------



## Tiamat (Apr 20, 2008)

Welcome, Doyle.  Glad to have you.


----------

